# About The Spike Protein and mRNA Vaccines



## JonDouglas (May 31, 2021)

FYI and a warning:  You may not like what you hear.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Well you're right; I don't like it.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 31, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 31, 2021)

Like I said in previous posts, "Time Will Tell" with this experimental vaccine.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (May 31, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Like I said in previous posts, "Time Will Tell" with this experimental vaccine.


And "Time" is starting to Tell.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 167498


We'll see what's in the report the doc in the video is talking about when it's published. Seems the report will be current. Personally, I'll check out as many of the specialists who contributed to it as I can, and any other sources mentioned in it.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> We'll see what's in the report the doc in the video is talking about when it's published. Seems the report will be current. Personally, I'll check out as many of the specialists who contributed to it as I can, and any other sources mentioned in it.


Smart move.  This is something to keep your eye on and check out.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

https://byrambridle.com/v1.html


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

https://byrambridle.com/


----------



## JonDouglas (May 31, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> https://byrambridle.com/


I'll wait for the paper and references.  It doesn't take much imagination to know who'd want to put this guy down big time.  Again, its the story not the story teller. that should be attacked.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 31, 2021)

Another related article:  *A Possible Why For The Clotting Problem Of COVID-19 Vaccines** .  *Some snippets.

_The adenoviral DNA enters the cell’s nucleus, where the spike mRNA is sliced free, replicated, and then returns to the cytosol for translation into the spike protein._​​_“And exactly here lies the problem: the viral piece of DNA - deriving from an RNA virus - is not optimized to be transcribed inside of the nucleus.”_​​_In the process of being sliced free and replicating within the cell nucleus, the spike mRNA is liable to be slightly altered. The research hypothesis was that the slight alterations resulted in a viral antigen that had lost its ability to attach and embed into the cell wall; instead, it allowed some of the mRNA to be soluble and circulate throughout the body. In the words of the researchers,_​​_“arbitrary splice events [taking place in the cell nucleus] that enables the secretion of a soluble Spike protein.”_​​_Let me be clear; the vaccine did not cause anyone to be infected with COVID-19. It is just that the spike antigen was able to escape from the area around the injection site and travel to other locations in the body._​​Source:  American Council On Science & Health


----------



## JonDouglas (May 31, 2021)

Another related article: *Immunization with SARS coronavirus vaccines leads to pulmonary immunopathology on challenge with the SARS virus**. *

_Conclusions:                    These SARS-CoV vaccines all induced antibody and protection against infection with SARS-CoV. However, challenge of mice given any of the vaccines led to occurrence of Th2-type immunopathology suggesting hypersensitivity to SARS-CoV components was induced. Caution in proceeding to application of a SARS-CoV vaccine in humans is indicated. _​


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> https://byrambridle.com/v1.html


Who's the author of that piece, do you know? I couldn't find a name anywhere, am I blind?


----------



## Becky1951 (May 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Who's the author of that piece, do you know? I couldn't find a name anywhere, am I blind?


If you scroll down and click on the box that says cheers! It takes you to this site, https://www.scienceupfirst.com/


ABOUT​We’re a collective of independent scientists, researchers, health care experts and science communicators working to stop the spread of misinformation around COVID-19.

The posts we create are based on the expert knowledge of scientists, public health officials, and healthcare providers. Our funders, which include the Public Health Agency of Canada, do not influence the topics we cover or the words we use.

The views expressed herein do not necessarily represent the views of the Public Health Agency of Canada."


WHO WE ARE​"We’re a collective of independent scientists, researchers, health care experts and science communicators working to stop the spread of misinformation around COVID-19.

This initiative emerged from conversations between Senator Stan Kutcher and Professor Timothy Caulfield, who reached out to their networks and assembled a growing team of experts in different fields."


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> If you scroll down and click on the box that says cheers! It takes you to this site, https://www.scienceupfirst.com/
> 
> "
> ABOUT​We’re a collective of independent scientists, researchers, health care experts and science communicators working to stop the spread of misinformation around COVID-19.
> ...


Thanks, Becky!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Personally, I think this is just the tip of things to come.

Thanks for the article, Jon.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Personally, I think this is just the tip of things to come.
> 
> Thanks for the article, Jon.


The full story on mRNA vaccines and spike proteins has yet to be written so it's good to keep an eye on these reports, good and bad.  It's also good to remember that there's a huge amount of ego, money and pride invested in these vaccines, especially money.


----------

